# Art Anyone?



## ladybuglil123 (Jun 19, 2013)

I will draw your betta! I think I have a talent and I have draw many of things and I love it! So any takers? Come on! Give it a try!:mrgreen:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

do you draw guppies by any chance I really want a picture of one of my boys for my signature


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

Can i have one of Q-Tip?


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

heres my pic oops


----------



## ladybuglil123 (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes, Indigo Betta I can draw your guppy.:-D


----------



## ladybuglil123 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sure charislynne! I will have q-tip up in a few days.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

ladybuglil123 said:


> Yes, Indigo Betta I can draw your guppy.:-D


draw which ever one you like best from these guys, Thanks :grin:


----------



## ladybuglil123 (Jun 19, 2013)

Awww! I really like little Kiiro! I should have him up in about 3 days. I might put you and charislynne's up at the same time. Can you get a closer shot of him?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

here's my best photos of Kiiro


----------



## ladybuglil123 (Jun 19, 2013)

Alright I will get started today.


----------



## ladybuglil123 (Jun 19, 2013)

Alright the first one is Q-tip and the second one is Kiiro. I tried to have them done quickly because I hate to make people wait.:-D


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

ladybuglil123 said:


> Alright the first one is Q-tip and the second one is Kiiro. I tried to have them done quickly because I hate to make people wait.:-D



aww he's cute:-D thank you!


----------



## ladybuglil123 (Jun 19, 2013)

You're welcome! Glad you like it!:BIGcool:


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

nice drawing. thank you


----------

